# 18+ INCHES HEADED to the NORTH EAST.. THUR 13th Thru SUNDAY 16th (4 EPIC DAYS POWDER)



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok this is the best of the season boys and girls!! some areas will hit almost 2 feet others 1 foot no problem. For you midweek people you will have the powder runs of the season almost of the last few years. You weekend warriors will have amazing packed powder conditions with stashes. Who is going where and what days. Miss this snowstorm and you will regret it. TREES all open for sure. every trail pow pow to spare. Closed runs only if they say so (open for sure even with ropes up). Take your runs, have fun, be safe.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 11, 2014)

_*You = FAIL!*_


----------



## ss20 (Mar 11, 2014)

...if you're above the Mass border.  If you're not, get the water skis or practice pond skimming.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2014)

Mid VT and North are target areas. Thinking Sugarbush, Smugglers, Stowe are gonna receive some serious snow others even a foot will be a blessing.


----------



## pcampbell (Mar 11, 2014)

patiently waiting here . will be at mad river glen.  I am not sure how to play this if everyone in Vermont is going to be sick from work on thursday and/or friday.


----------



## Nick (Mar 11, 2014)

mad river glen will be incredible


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 11, 2014)

Nick said:


> mad river glen will be incredible



Is that where you're going?


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2014)

Come on winter............ Mother Nature let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Questions you weather hounds. What about wind holds on thur, fri..Sat and sunday to.  they are saying up to 40 mile hour winds. That isn't mountain top speeds though.


----------



## Tin (Mar 11, 2014)

Fixed grips for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey highway star : ) Was wondering the concept of your comment? Is it directed to the post, me, the weather sites I looked at. Hard to apply that in most normal ways to anything I said.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2014)

I love this prediction.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 11, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Hey highway star : ) Was wondering the concept of your comment? Is it directed to the post, me, the weather sites I looked at. Hard to apply that in most normal ways to anything I said.


  Concept is he has nothing better to do & likes to start shit. "F A I L"  is what he's good at.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

He can only fill in the blank   _____=FAIL.


----------



## Tin (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> View attachment 11721



That's riding dirty....like he is going to take a shit in the snow. Can you be anymore backseat buddy?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That's riding dirty....like he is going to take a shit in the snow. Can you be anymore backseat buddy?


  Can't see it but the limbo bar is just out of site.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2014)

checkout the weather forum string.  It's up to 7 pages of weather porn.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 11, 2014)

Surprised he doesn't have those contour hugging racing poles (or maybe Tuna has them?).


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 11, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Surprised he doesn't have those contour hugging racing poles (or maybe Tuna has them?).


Those are saved for BIG DAYS & "ski offs"


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 11, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Those are saved for BIG DAYS & "ski offs"



Oh man how bout we just go old school and have a Chinese Downhill


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Do we need a reason or is this more of an excuse?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That's riding dirty....like he is going to take a shit in the snow. Can you be anymore backseat buddy?



Seriously?  To you know the first thing about ski technique?  For starters, I'm angulating at about 45 degrees.  My torso is vertical.  I'm driving the outside ski very well, my leg is completely straight.  The snow is SLOW, 2 ft deep melting melting mank where the balance point is very far back and it's very thin cover.  Any further forward and I'm over the bars.  

Learn how to ski, please.


----------



## gregnye (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know whether to believe whether this weather is legit!!   (or this Thread!!!!)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Seriously?  To you know the first thing about ski technique?  For starters, I'm angulating at about 45 degrees.  My torso is vertical.  I'm driving the outside ski very well, my leg is completely straight.  The snow is SLOW, 2 ft deep melting melting mank where the balance point is very far back and it's very thin cover.  Any further forward and I'm over the bars.
> 
> Learn how to ski, please.



I'm not going to even try to go back and forth about my technical ability. People on here have seen me ski. Your analysis blows as much as your skiing. You're skiing like your scared. Waaaay too much in the back seat, leaning into the hill with your uphill hand almost touching the snow. Poser


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That's riding dirty....like he is going to take a shit in the snow. Can you be anymore backseat buddy?



Shoulders over feet, Bookin! I'd say in control.GS turn


----------



## Tin (Mar 11, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Shoulders over feet, Bookin! I'd say in control.GS turn




LOL


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2014)

Storm is growing. Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo for a 18+ inch dump to grow is serious snow business for us.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> LOL




Yeah that is back seat skiing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Yeah that is back seat skiing.



Agreed, but what's the point of that vid?


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Agreed, but what's the point of that vid?


How to find Granite with skis


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Shoulders over feet, Bookin! I'd say in control.GS turn



A pa skier would definitely know what GS turns look like!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> A pa skier would definitely know what GS turns look like!


That was a facetious post,Pardon my Dead pan sense of Humor


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> That was a facetious post,Pardon my Dead pan sense of Humor



I kind of assumed so. I got mad love for PA!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 11, 2014)

Definition of a PA Gs turns, Bear Creek 1, Camelback 2 Elk 3


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrrr. It dosent let me post a picture "insert image" of coming snow amount's Why???


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 11, 2014)

Works for me


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you : )~ sugarbush thur and Smuggs fri or is it Smuggs thur and sugarbush Fri. ohhh the choices with 18inches on the way.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2014)

VT ski pass people, you BoGo freaks, Coupon Hounds. This storm is for you....Lock and load.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm not going to even try to go back and forth about my technical ability. People on here have seen me ski. Your analysis blows as much as your skiing. You're skiing like your scared. Waaaay too much in the back seat, leaning into the hill with your uphill hand almost touching the snow. Poser





Tin said:


> LOL





Puck it said:


> Yeah that is back seat skiing.



Scared?  Riiiight.  I highly doubt any of you have ever skied anything like that terrain and snow with that level of speed and skill.

There is no other way to ski 3 day old melting untracked mank than in the "back seat", best you can hope for is to keep your upper body in a correct position.  Sad thing is, none of you have have ever found untracked mank, so you really wouldn't have any idea, now would you?  The snow is so wet the skis just don't want to glide at all.  The drag is immense.  The only way to keep from going over the bars is to keep your feet well out in front of you and turn off your tails.  In fact, in the video @ :11, you can see where I pass the camera and have to momentary correct to keep from going over the bars by crouching to lower my center of mass.  It's a game of angles and forces, just like any good skiing.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Scared?  Riiiight.  I highly doubt any of you have ever skied anything like that terrain and snow with that level of speed and skill.
> 
> There is no other way to ski 3 day old melting untracked mank than in the "back seat", best you can hope for is to keep your upper body in a correct position.  Sad thing is, none of you have have ever found untracked mank, so you really wouldn't have any idea, now would you?  The snow is so wet the skis just don't want to glide at all.  The drag is immense.  The only way to keep from going over the bars is to keep your feet well out in front of you and turn off your tails.  In fact, in the video @ :11, you can see where I pass the camera and have to momentary correct to keep from going over the bars by forcing the skis back out in front of me.



Great skiers can handle any condition and don't make lame excuses for skiing like they are still in the 70s. Retro fail


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Scared?  Riiiight.  I highly doubt any of you have ever skied anything like that terrain and snow with that level of speed and skill.
> 
> There is no other way to ski 3 day old melting untracked mank than in the "back seat", best you can hope for is to keep your upper body in a correct position.  Sad thing is, none of you have have ever found untracked mank, so you really wouldn't have any idea, now would you?  The snow is so wet the skis just don't want to glide at all.  The drag is immense.  The only way to keep from going over the bars is to keep your feet well out in front of you and turn off your tails.  In fact, in the video @ :11, you can see where I pass the camera and have to momentary correct to keep from going over the bars by crouching to lower my center of mass.  It's a game of angles and forces, just like any good skiing.



Highwaystar

I have no doubt you're a good skier, but get over yourself.  There are many people on this forum who have skied similar lines, in similar conditions at a higher level than what you displayed in that video.

Don't sweat it.  We all have off days.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll defend the jackass.His turns really are just fine in that video for manky spring snow.The rest of his attitude is still making wedge turns.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Scared?  Riiiight.  I highly doubt any of you have ever skied anything like that terrain and snow with that level of speed and skill.
> 
> There is no other way to ski 3 day old melting untracked mank than in the "back seat", best you can hope for is to keep your upper body in a correct position.  Sad thing is, none of you have have ever found untracked mank, so you really wouldn't have any idea, now would you?  The snow is so wet the skis just don't want to glide at all.  The drag is immense.  The only way to keep from going over the bars is to keep your feet well out in front of you and turn off your tails.  In fact, in the video @ :11, you can see where I pass the camera and have to momentary correct to keep from going over the bars by crouching to lower my center of mass.  It's a game of angles and forces, just like any good skiing.


  I see it now.  SICK!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Highwaystar
> 
> I have no doubt you're a good skier, but get over yourself.  There are many people on this forum who have skied similar lines, in similar conditions at a higher level than what you displayed in that video.
> 
> Don't sweat it.  We all have off days.





MadMadWorld said:


> Great skiers can handle any condition and don't make lame excuses for skiing like they are still in the 70s. Retro fail



Make no mistake, that's an explaination for the ignorant, not an excuse.  I'm a very strong technical skier and can ski a good number of conventional techniques, but I also have a large bag of unusual tricks.  I regularly ski a very wide range for conditions from sheet ice to powder to wet dirt/grass/rock.  Have any of you bothered to go out and ski sand in the summer?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Make no mistake, that's an explaination for the ignorant, not an excuse.  I'm a very strong technical skier and can ski a good number of conventional techniques, but I also have a large bag of unusual tricks.  I regularly ski a very wide range for conditions from sheet ice to powder to wet dirt/grass/rock.  Have any of you bothered to go out and ski sand in the summer?



More like a bag of shit.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Make no mistake, that's an explaination for the ignorant, not an excuse.  I'm a very strong technical skier and can ski a good number of conventional techniques, but I also have a large bag of unusual tricks.  I regularly ski a very wide range for conditions from sheet ice to powder to wet dirt/grass/rock.  Have any of you bothered to go out and ski sand in the summer?



Why sir yes I have skied a sand pit in the summer. 
You are not the only super special one here.
I have also used the Crane move on someone before.
Also have used the move that George Costanza used...


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

You ignorant losers just don’t get it?  It’s about crouching conventional techniques on the angles,….forces.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

In other news, with the base in northern/central VT and all the new snow....terrain that is normally unskiable will all be in play....I'll be attempting the Survey Lines at Smuggs on Sunday.


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2014)

gregnye said:


> I don't know whether to believe whether this weather is legit!!   (or this Thread!!!!)



Two for the price of one - a weather related thread with a dispute over someones style imbedded.  Case and point why I will never post a video of my skiing style or talk about my speed, etc.!  It is a tough crowd sometimes!

However, the weather is looking pretty good in Northern NH near Waterville Valley as I look out the window!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

dlague said:


> Two for the price of one - a weather related thread with a dispute over someones style imbedded.  Case and point why I will never post a video of my skiing style or talk about my speed, etc.!  It is a tough crowd sometimes!
> 
> However, the weather is looking pretty good in Northern NH near Waterville Valley as I look out the window!



Nah man it has nothing to do with his skiing. I'm actually not a complete a - hole I just don't like stupid people. Your a good guy in my book dlague!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Highwaystar
> 
> I have no doubt you're a good skier, but get over yourself.  There are many people on this forum who have skied similar lines, in similar conditions at a higher level than what you displayed in that video.
> 
> Don't sweat it.  We all have off days.





MadMadWorld said:


> Great skiers can handle any condition and don't make lame excuses for skiing like they are still in the 70s. Retro fail





MadMadWorld said:


> In other news, with the base in northern/central VT and all the new snow....terrain that is normally unskiable will all be in play....I'll be attempting the Survey Lines at Smuggs on Sunday.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> View attachment 11736



I'm confused....When did Mad River and Smuggs become one mountain?  That would be a pretty sweet interconnect.

Go back to your extreme skiing on Devil's Fiddle.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah, now i'm confused too.  You had me with that insane fiddle mankfest   TM vid.  Now i'm lost again.  Anyway, snow coming, i'll be @ Magic.  I think that was what this thread was about?


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 12, 2014)

TRAILS OPEN, TREES OPEN, ROCKS OPEN, LIFT LINES OPEN, What was once closed shall be opened for all.  Those seeking the POW POW rejoice. 100% open resorts for VT, NY, MAINE bringing up the rear. and all inbetween. This is it. The storm of the year and years for those that missed dumps last year.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> TRAILS OPEN, TREES OPEN, ROCKS OPEN, LIFT LINES OPEN, What was once closed shall be opened for all.  Those seeking the POW POW rejoice. 100% open resorts for VT, NY, MAINE bringing up the rear. and all inbetween. This is it. The storm of the year and years for those that missed dumps last year.



You sound like the guy that does the flea market infomercials on Saturday mornings. But yes it will be amazing indeed!


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2014)

I always hesitate to use this word, but I may utter the word epic when I'm up there (relative to the east).  Not using it in advance.  My Stowe report may be just one word.  Been a long time...


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

Is this you?

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.597632880331324.1073741826.322625711165377&type=3


----------



## Tin (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Is this you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.597632880331324.1073741826.322625711165377&type=3



More than you can handle. You don't even offer moguls in your "freeskiing" classes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Is this you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.597632880331324.1073741826.322625711165377&type=3



Whoever it is, That's awesome.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

Good lord, I'm not a very good skier, but at least I know it.   Self-awareness fail alert.

A _"top-10 skier at Killington any day of the week"_, my ass.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Is this you?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.597632880331324.1073741826.322625711165377&type=3



No but I would be proud if it was.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No but I would be proud if it was.



I actually make a practice of landing my cliff drops.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> I actually make a practice of landing my cliff drops.



The fact that you call that a "cliff" speaks for itself. Poser


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> I actually make a practice of landing my cliff drops.


  Yeah but you have a bag of unusual tricks....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *The fact that you call that a "cliff" speaks for itself. Poser*



Truth.

This is getting ridiculous.  A skiing legend in his own mind.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The fact that you call that a "cliff" speaks for itself. Poser



So, I dug up this video of you skiing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB314JQIJ58

So, I gather you are one of those "extrem" bro-bra types that goes out and skis challenging lines, and thinks he's pretty good because he hasn't died yet.  Good for you!!!  However, it's pretty easy tell that you're a hack with no real technique or style to your skiing.  

Not to mention, I'd destroy you in pretty much every condition and terrain imaginable.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> So, I dug up this video of you skiing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB314JQIJ58
> 
> ...



Haha okay thanks for your solid critique.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Haha okay thanks for your solid critique.



Well, seriously, it would probably help you out to take a few lessons or maybe a race camp to really work on your technical fundamentals.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> So, I dug up this video of you skiing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB314JQIJ58
> 
> ...






Folks, that sounds like a *SKI OFF!!!!!!!*


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Well, seriously, it would probably help you out to take a few lessons or maybe a race camp to really work on your technical fundamentals.



Racing is for the weak. 



Puck it said:


> Folks, that sounds like a *SKI OFF!!!!!!!*



I am all for a ski off. Let's do this!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh' man I've heard about these...  Do you guys have any idea what you're in for?  Have you seen the video?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Racing is for the weak.
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for a ski off. Let's do this!



You need to call me out for a ski off.

https://www.google.com/#q="ski-off"+callout&safe=images


----------



## Tin (Mar 12, 2014)

Can you critique me HS? This was my second time back after an 8 year break a couple years ago.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh yeah, this has to be at Killington or Pico.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You need to call me out for a ski off.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q="ski-off"+callout&safe=images



Highway Star I formally challenge you to a SKI-OFF!! 

Does that work?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> Can you critique me HS? This was my second time back after an 8 year break a couple years ago.



.......don't use your gopro on groomers....?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Oh yeah, this has to be at Killington or Pico.



I think it should be a neutral location but fine either works. What does this entail anyways?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Oh yeah, this has to be at Killington or Pico.



We'll all be at Magic on Saturday. We can take some video for you to critique ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Highway Star I formally challenge you to a SKI-OFF!!
> 
> Does that work?



Needs to be a new thread.


----------



## Tin (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> .......don't use your gopro on groomers....?



The old man likes it.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Highway Star I formally challenge you to a SKI-OFF!!
> 
> Does that work?



Try harder.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Try harder.



Damn I thought for sure that would work!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Oh' man I've heard about these...  Do you guys have any idea what you're in for?  Have you seen the video?



Okay I'll bite.....what is this video you speak of?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

For reference:

http://www.epicski.com/t/53499/realskiers-pmts-hh-scsa-calling-you-out-for-a-ski-off

But it should be a proper callout.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

Please forgive Highway Star, after the Olympics, everything looked so damned easy.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> For reference:
> 
> http://www.epicski.com/t/53499/realskiers-pmts-hh-scsa-calling-you-out-for-a-ski-off
> 
> But it should be a proper callout.



If I thought you would actually show up I might go through the effort. Name a time and a place and I will bring my posse. No guns...only knives and bats


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2014)

Also, an FYI:

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php/71042-East-Coast-Maggots-Highway-Star-content


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't wait to ski this weekend.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay this might actually be worth the effort.

HS - anymore videos for the class?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Okay I'll bite.....what is this video you speak of?








http://youtu.be/_Qe3HBqFhTU


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Try harder.



Magic.  Magician. 8:00AM.  Saturday.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

billski said:


> Magic.  Magician. 8:00AM.  Saturday.



Will you be there too?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Finally a Hot Dog reference.  Serious offer.  I know you're content with the toe curling steeps @ the K.  But if you could somehow make it a bit South, they'll be a ticket for you on me waiting @ Magic.  Let's make some turns.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 12, 2014)

Has he ever been anywhere other than K or Pico?

This thread is super entertaining, BTW.  I've never heard of anyone so full of himself.


----------



## Tin (Mar 12, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Has he ever been anywhere other than K or Pico?



Pico is too steep for him.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Has he ever been anywhere other than K or Pico?
> 
> This thread is super entertaining, BTW.  I've never heard of anyone so full of himself.





Tin said:


> Pico is too steep for him.



HWStar is secure in his knowledge that he is in the top 5 skiers at K ...


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> HWStar is secure in his knowledge that he is in the top 5 skiers at K ...



Most people I know that express their confidence is such fashion are compensating for their amazing ability to use a pistachio shell on a string for a nut hut.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Most people I know that express their confidence is such fashion are compensating for their amazing ability to use a pistachio shell on a string for a nut hut.



Old joke referring to an ancient HWS thread.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 12, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Most people I know that express their confidence is such fashion are compensating for their amazing ability to use a pistachio shell on a string for a nut hut.



Ha!  Someone needs to create a meme generator.



As an aside, there's a glade I skied called "Pistachio."  Loved that name.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> HWStar is secure in his knowledge that he is in the top 5 skiers at K ...



And number one in the northeast for ego...


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Old joke referring to an ancient HWS thread.



Never knew about that though certainly not surprises that someone brought that up before.


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Make no mistake, that's an explaination for the ignorant, not an excuse.  I'm a very strong technical skier and can ski a good number of conventional techniques, but I also have a large bag of unusual tricks.  I regularly ski a very wide range for conditions from sheet ice to powder to wet dirt/grass/rock.  Have any of you bothered to go out and ski sand in the summer?




I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of unusual ski tricks; tricks I have acquired over a very long career. Tricks that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will out-ski you.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

What a terrible terrible movie


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Is that from Taken 1,2,3,4,5, 12 or 17?


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 12, 2014)

Agreed on the movie but I like the quote and that's the first thing I thought of when I read about HWS's unusual set of ski tricks.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Obviously joking Architect.  Just seems like that stupid movie(or one version of it) is on every night. I guess the Ski-Off is off,..........again.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 12, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Obviously joking Architect.  Just seems like that stupid movie(or one version of it) is on every night. I guess the Ski-Off is off,..........again.



How many ski offs have there been? How many has HS won?

I'd assume the answer is all of them, but that still leaves the first question.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2014)

I never saw the first one but had the extreme misfortune of seeing the next one. Completely stupid. Like the trick of pinpointing his daughters location by having her throw grenades around Istanbul. Kind of appropriate reference given that said tricks exist in the screenwriters mind while in this case here on AZ said tricks exist in the minds of a self anointed skiing God.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 12, 2014)

He's undefeated.


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2014)

moresnow said:


> How many ski offs have there been?


I don't think there have been any.  Believe people have accepted the challenge but then HS comes up with some kind of reason why it won't work out...

If that's not the case then maybe HS (or someone else) could provide evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 12, 2014)

Cannon Friday and Saturday... PARTY TIME!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Twism86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jeez people are getting mad twitchy late in the ski season.... When was the last time you guys were laid and had a beer?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I never saw the first one but had the extreme misfortune of seeing the next one. Completely stupid. Like the trick of pinpointing his daughters location by having her throw grenades around Istanbul. Kind of appropriate reference given that said tricks exist in the screenwriters mind while in this case here on AZ said tricks exist in the minds of a self anointed skiing God.



Well it worked didn't it?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

I would love for a ski-off and would gladly pay for a Killington/Pico lift ticket to make it happen


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Jeez people are getting mad twitchy late in the ski season.... When was the last time you guys were laid and had a beer?



Monday.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 12, 2014)

SNOW SNOW SNOW woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Sugarbush Thur and Smuggggs Fri. Wish I could stay more but have a concert on sat to make.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Monday.


 You are married and have kids. So you had a beer!!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> You are married and have kids. So you had a beer!!!!!!!



Not married.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Not married.


 okay both


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2014)

puck it said:


> okay both



lmao!


----------

